# National Parks Annual Pass



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I was talking with a friend the other night about their upcoming trip "out west", and was reminded that we saved a good chunk of change on our visit a few years ago by purchasing an annual pass which covered the admission fee at lots of sites we were visiting. Since we were 4 adults almost everywhere we went it saved us alot, I'm not sure how it would have worked out for just the 2 of us, but you all can do your own math!! clicky thing It covered admission to alot of places that we didn't realize that it would, and it's good for a full year so....
Anyway that was my good deed for the day now I'm off to spread mischief and mayhem!! Not really I'm headed for a Dr.'s appointment, but m and m sounds better!!
Hope this saves somebody a few bucks!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Excellent point!

We always get one, if for no other reason, than when on a long vacation, and you stumble across a National Park, monument, etc, you never have to think "Is it worth the entrance fee to see this?" With everything paid for, flip on that turn signal and go check it out!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Ours paid for itself within the first couple of months - of course, we are basing our year's trip on National Parks, so it was a 'no brainer' for us! We haven't even got to the west yet, so I know it'll be invaluable then.

The pass covers the occupants of the vehicle, so regardless of numbers, it's the car that's covered, so the savings are worth it....worth a thought for those heading to Acadia next year if you're planning to do a few other parks - I think Acadia's $20 for the week. The pass is $80 for the year.

Ali


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

On our trip last year, it was way worth it. It allowed us to visit just about everything we wanted to. In San Fran there was a boat museum by the national park service that we were able to see for free, yosemite sequoia and just about everywhere else we went.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

BritsOnTour said:


> Ours paid for itself within the first couple of months - of course, we are basing our year's trip on National Parks, so it was a 'no brainer' for us! We haven't even got to the west yet, so I know it'll be invaluable then.
> 
> The pass covers the occupants of the vehicle, so regardless of numbers, it's the car that's covered, so the savings are worth it....worth a thought for those heading to Acadia next year if you're planning to do a few other parks - I think Acadia's $20 for the week. The pass is $80 for the year.
> 
> Ali


Hey Ali, Always glad to see you guys chimin in. Hope all is going well.

I have never heard of this, but am considering it. With the little one coming our ONLY big trip will prob be Acadia, so it may not be worth it this year. But definately in the future.

Take care, Jim


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks Jim, definitely keeping up with the board, lots of valuable info on here of course, LOL!

Excited for you and Kristen on your growing family, we are really enjoying this journey with our kids. Trying to figure how to fit even more National Parks into our itinerary!

Ali


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

We usually spring for the annual pass. We figure 3 trips to Yellowstone and/or Glacier and it will break even for us. It is $20 or $25/wk for each of those. We are about 3 hours from both parks. Anything past the 3rd trip is basically free. Plus it is one more reason to take another trip, knowing the entrance fee is already paid for, as Nathan mentioned.

It is also nice to think about it before you are at the entrance sitting in the truck with the park ranger asking you which pass you want, while the queue of vehicles behind you stacks up. So thanks for bringing it up here, ember!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

You're welcome! so glad to have others chiming in as to it's benefits. We actually were told about it at one of the centers that we visited, on only the 5th day of our 3 week trip had already spent $12 over the cost of the pass! The park ranger was nice enough to credit us for the places we had already been and was quite upset that none of the other attendants had pointed out to us what it was! (I had all my receipts in my purse)!! This pass is not only good on the "big" parks that you would think of, but on lots of smaller historical sites etc. We just got it out everywhere we went, and even though many of them didn't accept it they gave us a 10-20 % discount, because we had it. If that makes any sense.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Ours paid for itself within the first couple of months - of course, we are basing our year's trip on National Parks, so it was a 'no brainer' for us! We haven't even got to the west yet, so I know it'll be invaluable then.
> 
> The pass covers the occupants of the vehicle, so regardless of numbers, it's the car that's covered, so the savings are worth it....worth a thought for those heading to Acadia next year if you're planning to do a few other parks - I think Acadia's $20 for the week. The pass is $80 for the year.
> 
> Ali


Hey Ali, Always glad to see you guys chimin in. Hope all is going well.

I have never heard of this, but am considering it. With the little one coming our ONLY big trip will prob be Acadia, so it may not be worth it this year. But definately in the future.

Take care, Jim
[/quote]

Side note/question on this topic..... are there a lot of charges at Acadia? would it pay to get it for that trip?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

SaveFerris said:


> ...
> 
> It is also nice to think about it before you are at the entrance sitting in the truck with the park ranger asking you which pass you want, while the queue of vehicles behind you stacks up. So thanks for bringing it up here, ember!


X2. If you order it on the NPS website they ship it to you rather quickly and then it get's activated at the first park you visit. It's good for a year from the first visit. This way, when we head out on vacation, I already have the card (In fact, I just checked and my 2009 card is still in my wallet. It's good until June of this year)


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Ours paid for itself within the first couple of months - of course, we are basing our year's trip on National Parks, so it was a 'no brainer' for us! We haven't even got to the west yet, so I know it'll be invaluable then.
> 
> The pass covers the occupants of the vehicle, so regardless of numbers, it's the car that's covered, so the savings are worth it....worth a thought for those heading to Acadia next year if you're planning to do a few other parks - I think Acadia's $20 for the week. The pass is $80 for the year.
> 
> Ali


Hey Ali, Always glad to see you guys chimin in. Hope all is going well.

I have never heard of this, but am considering it. With the little one coming our ONLY big trip will prob be Acadia, so it may not be worth it this year. But definately in the future.

Take care, Jim
[/quote]

Side note/question on this topic..... are there a lot of charges at Acadia? would it pay to get it for that trip?
[/quote]

I think generally it just covers the entrance fee. For one or even two visits each year, you would probably save money by just paying the weekly entrance fee each time.

And most of our "seasoned" Outbackers probably already know this, but if you are 62+ y.o., you can get a lifetime pass to the parks for $10. I am so jealous of my parents whenever they mention this!








http://www.nps.gov/fees_passes.htm


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I think this pass may also be of interest to some. Acadia specific pass Just found out about this one looking for Acadia entrance fees. I don't think you would pay for the America the beautiful Pass in just one trip, but remember that it is good for a full year, and is good arcoss the country. You may find that some of the historic sites that you visit in your own backyard accept it. Here in Vermont, we can use it at the Marsh-Billings Farm and Museum, which I never thought about being a National Park!! I believe in the first link that I posted if you scroll down it lists all the passes including the senior pass and disabled Americans pass.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Besides the website, we got ours at rei.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

SaveFerris said:


> I think this pass may also be of interest to some. Acadia specific pass Just found out about this one looking for Acadia entrance fees. I don't think you would pay for the America the beautiful Pass in just one trip, but remember that it is good for a full year, and is good arcoss the country. You may find that some of the historic sites that you visit in your own backyard accept it. Here in Vermont, we can use it at the Marsh-Billings Farm and Museum, which I never thought about being a National Park!! I believe in the first link that I posted if you scroll down it lists all the passes including the senior pass and disabled Americans pass.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Ember, there's also ONE NP in NH - I'm sure you already know this, but we were at Saint Gaudens in August ($5 saved, thanks to pass!) and it was really educational - their Junior Ranger program was pretty challenging.

For those parents with kids who like to do activities, the Junior Ranger programs offered by almost every National Park are AWESOME! We are essentially using them as the history/geography/science component of the homeschool curriculum this year and we have learned SO much through them. The program has encouraged us to go to different parts of the park, take part in various programs offered and really delve into the history of each place, we cannot say enough good things about them. The kids are 'sworn in' as rangers each time they complete a Junior Ranger booklet and receive a ranger badge or patch - we have many to this point and plenty more to come hopefully!

In New Orleans, there are actually 2 NHP in the city centre: Jean Lafitte and the Jazz NHP, JR programs at both - we attended a great ranger program at the Jazz site with two rangers playing and singing a variety of NO historical jazz music - check music for the week, sworn in as JR's once more!

Acadia has a really good program too and there's was a really neat swearing in, all the kids got to wear ranger hats for the 'ceremony' and have their names added to the list on the wall - it's the little things, you know?!

We are quite well versed in NP's at this point and are looking to hit a few more in the coming months - pray for no snow in the Utah parks in March, that could ruin 5 of them for us, LOL!

Ali


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

BritsOnTour said:


> Ember, there's also ONE NP in NH - I'm sure you already know this, but we were at Saint Gaudens in August ($5 saved, thanks to pass!) and it was really educational - their Junior Ranger program was pretty challenging.
> 
> For those parents with kids who like to do activities, the Junior Ranger programs offered by almost every National Park are AWESOME! We are essentially using them as the history/geography/science component of the homeschool curriculum this year and we have learned SO much through them. The program has encouraged us to go to different parts of the park, take part in various programs offered and really delve into the history of each place, we cannot say enough good things about them. The kids are 'sworn in' as rangers each time they complete a Junior Ranger booklet and receive a ranger badge or patch - we have many to this point and plenty more to come hopefully!
> 
> ...


Hey Ali,
I know 1 NP in NH and 1 in VT, but some of the state historical sites honor the NP pass for a percentage discount if you ask. I thought the JR programs looked like a blast but since our son and daughter in law were already 20 they weren't allowed to participate!! I'm glad you shared your experience of them with us!! Maybe some other Outbacker friends and family will use them. I'm thinking it would be a great trip to hit Marsh-Billings in Vermont, Saint-Gaudens in NH, and on up to Acadia in Maine! I sure hope there is no snow in Utah in March so you can visit all the NP's you want!! Are you keeping a blog or a website of your journey? What an experience for you kids! Do they know how lucky they are??? 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Oops, just lost my post!

LOL, Ember, we tell the kids all the time how lucky they are, hopefully they realize it too.

We do keep a blog: www.touringbrits.blogspot.com which I try to keep reasonably updated.

Ali


----------

